# feed



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

If my hens eat medicated chick feed will it hurt my eggs? Thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not that I know of but your hens may lessen the number of eggs they lay if they only eat the chick feed.


----------



## kitz (Jun 25, 2012)

Well i let the little ones go with the big guys and there around both kind of feed. I guess ill just let them choose for now and see if theres a problem. I just did not know if it would hurt to still eat the eggs with the medications in the feed.


----------

